# tagged out on the Thunder Chickens



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Another fantastic morning.

Hiked into where I thought the birds may be roosted before dawn and waited for the sky to go gray. Hit the gobbler and had an answere quickly.

Set the decoys out, got comfortable and waited for daylight.

Started calling and realized I had more then 1 bird at about 200 yds.

in the roost. Talked back and forth for about a half hour. When the birds

finally came down alittle farther away then I had hoped but, when they

hit the ground they got hot.

At about 100 yds. we could see 2 long beards coming with a third calling behind them.

A few more clucks and purrs and the birds came in to 17 paces.

My buddy dusted one after in beat up a little on the jake decoy and I

flattend the other one as it tried to escape.

My buddies had a 9 1/4 beard and mine was 9 7/8

We are both now tagged out for the season.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on filling all of your turkey tags

nice looking birds

hope the wife and i get as lucky as you guys did

how many are you allowed per season?

we are only allowed one with a visible beard in the spring(per person with a tag),and in the fall we are allowed one either sex(per person witha tag)


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

We are allowed 2 bearded birds per person but, on my lease we are only allowed 5 total

and these 2 make 5. Done till next year.

Do you need more feathers?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i can always use more turkey feathers,thanks for asking

i hope someday our DNR will finally let use get more than one per person per season

we have a very stron population of birds in our state,and theur range is expandinf yearly,along with the population

in the area of the state that i have been hunting for the last ten years the population has more than doubled

but they still have a lottery system for the first half of our eight week season,and now we can finally buy over the counter permits for the last half of the season.but they still limit the number of permits per hunting zone.

but i am hoping that in the next ten years the whole lottery thing goes by the way side.our DNR is very conservative on such things.

just like our wolf hunt.we have the largest population of timber wolves in the lower 48 states.weve had one season for them so far and only allowed 600 to be taken.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats on the birds, I can't wait for my luck to change with the turkey lottery to change

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on the birds!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the birds-Thanks for sharing the hunt.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrat! Great pics.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Most excellent!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats on your hunt fellows!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good trick getting two birds!

But, I thought grouse were nicknamed "thunder chickens."


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Grouse in my neighborhood are called "road chickens".

Great looking turkeys you got there. Congrats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice birds ! Congrats !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought grouse were nicknamed "prairie chickens".............. :smiley-confused005:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> I thought grouse were nicknamed "prairie chickens".............. :smiley-confused005:


Nope,prairie chickens are a bird of a differant feather. We have seasons for both here.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice birds!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It appears the term "thunder chicken" has several meanings.

From the Urban Dictionary (whatever that is): This is what southerners refer to a turkey (wild turkey) as. Typically hunters affectionately call wild turkey males (toms) "Thunder Chicken" because of the male vocalization (gobble) to attract females during mating season.

It also can refer to a military aircraft.

In Michigan, some people call ruffed grouse thunder chickens, too, because of the thunderous noise they make when blasting off.


----------

